# Alaskan Klee Kai due puppies



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

So we are on day 40 I'm so excited her tummy is getting bigger by the day


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

Some photos of her getting bigger


----------



## Fuzzbugs!x (Jan 18, 2010)

You must be soo excited ! Someone looks happy in the background  x


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

Fuzzbugs!x said:


> You must be soo excited ! Someone looks happy in the background  x


Hehe yes he's happy with his bone, so excited


----------



## MarKalAm (Sep 6, 2008)

How big/small are Klee Kais? I mean, if there were a breed standard, what is the general size? They look tiny!


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

Wow, the pic on her side looks great. I'm so excited for you, I am literally beaming from ear to ear. She looks in great nick. She eating again yet?


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

MarKalAm said:


> How big/small are Klee Kais? I mean, if there were a breed standard, what is the general size? They look tiny!


Up to 17" that's a standard size one but my girl is a min at 14" tall and they come in toy size too up to 13", so yes they are small


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

Tanya1989 said:


> Wow, the pic on her side looks great. I'm so excited for you, I am literally beaming from ear to ear. She looks in great nick. She eating again yet?


Thanks hun, she was but not as much now, she was sick in the car last night so in giving her 4 smaller ones a day


----------



## MarKalAm (Sep 6, 2008)

archielee said:


> Up to 17" that's a standard size one but my girl is a min at 14" tall and they come in toy size too up to 12", so yes they are small


Cute, I'd love to see them next to my Mallies lol


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

MarKalAm said:


> Cute, I'd love to see them next to my Mallies lol


Yes that would look so cute, i love Mallies i will have one one day


----------



## casandra (Aug 1, 2008)

Aww! Congratulations! I can't wait to see the puppers! They should be beautiful!


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

casandra said:


> Aww! Congratulations! I can't wait to see the puppers! They should be beautiful!


Thank you (they should be beautiful) they will be lol


----------



## Pug_D (Feb 21, 2010)

How exciting!

You have beautiful doggies!

My dogs breeders daughters pups are due tomorrow, we are visiting Friday so Im going to get to see a big fat belly or some tiny pups!!


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

YAY puppies soon xx


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

Pug_D said:


> How exciting!
> 
> You have beautiful doggies!
> 
> My dogs breeders daughters pups are due tomorrow, we are visiting Friday so Im going to get to see a big fat belly or some tiny pups!!


Thank you, how exciting for you, whats size litter do pugs have?


----------



## Pug_D (Feb 21, 2010)

archielee said:


> Thank you, how exciting for you, whats size litter do pugs have?


I've found it varies but around four. My mums pug was one of 8, but thats rare!


----------



## Bearpaw (Dec 10, 2009)

Good luck with the whelping archielee,look forward to hearing news of tiny patter of paws soon.


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

Bearpaw said:


> Good luck with the whelping archielee,look forward to hearing news of tiny patter of paws soon.


Thank you


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

Pug_D said:


> I've found it varies but around four. My mums pug was one of 8, but thats rare!


8 that's a big litter for a pug i think


----------



## Parlourpuss (Jul 31, 2009)

archielee said:


> So we are on day 40 I'm so excited her tummy is getting bigger by the day


Good luck. Looking forward to seeing the puppy pics

Do the Klee Kai need as much excercise as Huskies? How do you know if they are miniature size when they are pups and how big they will grow to? I have always thought they look a lovely breed , lucky youxx


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

Parlourpuss said:


> Good luck. Looking forward to seeing the puppy pics
> 
> Do the Klee Kai need as much excercise as Huskies? How do you know if they are miniature size when they are pups and how big they will grow to? I have always thought they look a lovely breed , lucky youxx


They don't need as much exercise as huskies do, 2 hours a day and they are happy but they can do a lot more, when puppies you can guess the size they will be when adult but cant guarantee it


----------



## carebear (Jun 10, 2009)

archielee said:


> Thank you (they should be beautiful) they will be lol


lol - i was going to say that :laugh:


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

carebear said:


> lol - i was going to say that :laugh:


Hehehe


----------



## P.A.D (Mar 17, 2010)

Congratulations on the anticipated arrival of your new litter. I am so envious. I have set my heart on owning an Alaskan Klee Kai some day, however, they certainly seem to be in short supply in this Country.

How many do you own and do you have the sire of this litter? I would be looking for a standard if I were to get one. I would also be interested to know roughly how much they go for, as I have seen quite a few adverts online which appear somewhat dubious, often quoting around £200, which seems rather low. Perhaps you would be kind enough to PM me if you don't want to quote a price on here. 

Many thanks and good luck. 

Phil.


----------



## nat1979 (Jan 2, 2009)

My girls is 11 days in front of yours Just want to wish you good luck with the birth keep us updated and lots of pictures plz


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

nat1979 said:


> My girls is 11 days in front of yours Just want to wish you good luck with the birth keep us updated and lots of pictures plz


Thank you, good luck with your girl too


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

Lyla is now sleeping in her whelping box at night, she's a good girl


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

Aww bless her.


----------



## crazybones (Jan 1, 2009)

hahahaah good girl lyla make sure there's a good one in there for me lol (i hope there all good really)


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

crazybones said:


> hahahaah good girl lyla make sure there's a good one in there for me lol (i hope there all good really)


Hope there's a good one in there for me too lol


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

So glad she is doing well and settling into her whelping box. Not long now to wait. I will be watching. xxxxxx


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> So glad she is doing well and settling into her whelping box. Not long now to wait. I will be watching. xxxxxx


Yes not long to go now, I'm so excited but scared too


----------



## Oenoke (Oct 17, 2009)

Looking forward to seeing pics of little Klee Kai pups.

My bitch is due to whelp on 6 April.


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

Oenoke said:


> Looking forward to seeing pics of little Klee Kai pups.
> 
> My bitch is due to whelp on 6 April.


More puppies due good luck hope it all goes well, what breed is you girl?


----------



## bassetsandbeyond (Jun 21, 2009)

i wish you good luck and a safe speedy birth. Mines due on Monday


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

bassetsandbeyond said:


> i wish you good luck and a safe speedy birth. Mines due on Monday


Thank you, good luck to you, my girl tummy has started to get a lot bigger now


----------



## bassetsandbeyond (Jun 21, 2009)

archielee said:


> Thank you, good luck to you, my girl tummy has started to get a lot bigger now


thank you too
its amazing at the last few weeks, they expand so quickly lol


----------



## Oenoke (Oct 17, 2009)

archielee said:


> More puppies due good luck hope it all goes well, what breed is you girl?


Border Collie, she's blue and white and the stud dog is slate merle tri, so no traditional black and white pups!


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

bassetsandbeyond said:


> thank you too
> its amazing at the last few weeks, they expand so quickly lol


Ha ha ha if she get to big she may pop lol


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

archielee said:


> Yes not long to go now, I'm so excited but scared too


Aww you will be fine, just try to keep as calm as you can when she goes into labour as this will keep her calm too. I dont know if I sent you this link alread but I will send it again for you to have a good read, there is alot on here about it all, just scroll down when you get onto it and see where else you can go to read ok, good luck.

Whelping Puppies, Breeding Dogs


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> Aww you will be fine, just try to keep as calm as you can when she goes into labour as this will keep her calm too. I dont know if I sent you this link alread but I will send it again for you to have a good read, there is alot on here about it all, just scroll down when you get onto it and see where else you can go to read ok, good luck.
> 
> Whelping Puppies, Breeding Dogs


Thank you, i will have a good read


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

Cant wait till you have yours, I want to see what they look like as puppies, ssoooooooo cute.


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> Cant wait till you have yours, I want to see what they look like as puppies, ssoooooooo cute.


Me too please let the next 3 weeks go so fast


----------



## Indie (Nov 6, 2007)

Awwww congratulations and good luck xx


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

Indie said:


> Awwww congratulations and good luck xx


Thank you Indie


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

archielee said:


> Me too please let the next 3 weeks go so fast


Bigger belly too  :thumbup:


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

archielee said:


> Me too please let the next 3 weeks go so fast


The next 3 weeks will be the longest ever. It will be more like 3 years

Good luck and remember to get loads of batteries for the camera and keep them handy we'll be expecting loads of photos ofthem when they decided to show themselves.


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

Freyja said:


> The next 3 weeks will be the longest ever. It will be more like 3 years
> 
> Good luck and remember to get loads of batteries for the camera and keep them handy we'll be expecting loads of photos ofthem when they decided to show themselves.


No no the next 3 weeks need to go like 3 days (i wish)

Camera at the ready


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

So day 44 and she has been going some digging in her bed


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

Eeee now you got me excited, now i'll have to make plans to come and kidnap one :thumbup: I really wish I could, but defiantly can't wait to see the puppies, klee kais are cute so klee kai puppies must be frigging adorable :scared:


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

SpringerHusky said:


> Eeee now you got me excited, now i'll have to make plans to come and kidnap one :thumbup: I really wish I could, but defiantly can't wait to see the puppies, klee kais are cute so klee kai puppies must be frigging adorable :scared:


Thank you so much, not long to go


----------



## crazybones (Jan 1, 2009)

archielee said:


> Thank you so much, not long to go


im going to start compiling a list of names


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

crazybones said:


> im going to start compiling a list of names


Hahaha not yet lol


----------



## crazybones (Jan 1, 2009)

yeh im getting them ready lol


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

Lyla has been doing a lot of nesting today, not eating a lot too


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

Good news she is nesting bless her. Hopefull not long to go then. Was telling my daughter about your puppies and showed her pics of the breed, she said to tell you when she have given birth to them can you pick one for her and send it over to our house. :thumbup: She said she got a packet of Huggies nappies and some baby bottles and a crib, also Rusks and teething ring etc etc  . pmsl. she is off her head. They are adorable and I cant wait to see these as new borns. They are going to look like fluffy balls of wool.:thumbup:


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> Good news she is nesting bless her. Hopefull not long to go then. Was telling my daughter about your puppies and showed her pics of the breed, she said to tell you when she have given birth to them can you pick one for her and send it over to our house. :thumbup: She said she got a packet of Huggies nappies and some baby bottles and a crib, also Rusks and teething ring etc etc  . pmsl. she is off her head. They are adorable and I cant wait to see these as new borns. They are going to look like fluffy balls of wool.:thumbup:


Bless your daughter is so sweet, my daughter is so excited and can't wait for them to be born, will take lots of photos


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

archielee said:


> bless your daughter is so sweet, my daughter is so excited and can't wait for them to be born, will take lots of photos:d


shes 24 years old lolololololol


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> shes 24 years old lolololololol


Hehehe 24, my girls 11 and will aways me my baby lol


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

Some pics of my girl day 45


----------



## Parlourpuss (Jul 31, 2009)

archielee said:


> Some pics of my girl day 45


She's gorgeous I love how she has her paws crossed as if she's fed up waiting


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

do you know how many to expect? they are lovely little dogs


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

archielee said:


> Hehehe 24, my girls 10 and will aways me my baby lol


She is the youngest daughter so yes she is still my baby girl, my other daughters are 27yrs and 30yrs old. and I have 3 grandkids..........They would ALL cooo over your puppies I think.


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

archielee said:


> Some pics of my girl day 45


She is stunning fair do's. :thumbup:


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

Fat bugger needs a diet lol 

Bless her, she is glowing


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

Tanya1989 said:


> Fat bugger needs a diet lol
> 
> Bless her, she is glowing


Thank you Tanya


----------



## MarKalAm (Sep 6, 2008)

archielee said:


> Some pics of my girl day 45


Lol Aww, how exciting!
Has she been scanned? How many do you think she will have?


----------



## lianne86 (Jan 10, 2009)

lyla looks soooooo unimpressed!!!shes like..mum..look at my waistline!!!!!!!!!!!!! haha bless her xxxx


----------



## RoxyandArchiesMum (Mar 19, 2010)

Aww she is adorable cant wait to see pics. Hope all goes well. My girl is due tomorrow so am sat here waiting for things to happen fingers crossed.


----------



## LouJ69 (Feb 28, 2009)

SpringerHusky said:


> Eeee now you got me excited, now i'll have to make plans to come and kidnap one :thumbup: I really wish I could, but defiantly can't wait to see the puppies, klee kais are cute so klee kai puppies must be frigging adorable :scared:


I agree-I can't wait to see them either, but the only difference between me & you is that with luck, I'll be bringing one home with me 8 weeks later! Lol, jealous?!


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Poor girl she looks huge. I can't wait to see the pics I haven't seen a puppy AKK before


----------



## LouJ69 (Feb 28, 2009)

crazybones said:


> im going to start compiling a list of names


Don't even think about naming my girl, I've been waiting a year & a half to have an akk-der's no way you're naming mine!lol


----------



## LouJ69 (Feb 28, 2009)

Nicky10 said:


> Poor girl she looks huge. I can't wait to see the pics I haven't seen a puppy AKK before


I know, god love her-she's probably thinking 'get these out of me! Stop making me pose for all these pictures!'. I can't wait to see the pups either!


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

LouJ69 said:


> I know, god love her-she's probably thinking 'get these out of me! Stop making me pose for all these pictures!'. I can't wait to see the pups either!


I think the puppies are saying the same thing, they are moving a lot (get us out )


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

archiebaby said:


> do you know how many to expect? they are lovely little dogs


Had her scanned and we could see 4


----------



## Hb-mini (May 20, 2009)

Looking great!! How exciting!! xx


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

Hb-mini said:


> Looking great!! How exciting!! xx


Thank you


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

archielee said:


> Had her scanned and we could see 4


thats a nice size for a first litter bet you cant wait its worst than waiting for christmas as a kid aint it


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

archiebaby said:


> thats a nice size for a first litter bet you cant wait its worst than waiting for christmas as a kid aint it


Tell me about it its going so slow, my daughter will be off school when she's due bless her she's so excited


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

archielee said:


> Tell me about it its going so slow, my daughter will be off school when she's due bless her she's so excited


she will love it and hopefully be of some help to you what day is she now?


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

Day 46 and counting, my daughter is 11 years yes i think she will be a big help


----------



## LouJ69 (Feb 28, 2009)

Ok, I dunno if this is gonna seem like a silly or obvious question-but do Akk's come with papers over in the uk? I've never owned a proper pedigree dog before, so I'm not sure how the whole thing works! I was just wondering coz they're not recognised by the kc yet as a breed, so what way does it work with papers, kennel names etc? I'm sure Archielee, Crazybones or Carebear can answer my question!lol


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

LouJ69 said:


> Ok, I dunno if this is gonna seem like a silly or obvious question-but do Akk's come with papers over in the uk? I've never owned a proper pedigree dog before, so I'm not sure how the whole thing works! I was just wondering coz they're not recognised by the kc yet as a breed, so what way does it work with papers, kennel names etc? I'm sure Archielee, Crazybones or Carebear can answer my question!lol


Hi Lou

Yes they will be UKC reg, the breeder will reg the puppies with the UKC and then give it to the new owner, you should get it when you pick up your pup, fill it in and then send it to the US and then the pup with be reg in your name


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

congrats glad it worked this time
dont come on the forum much no more as most of my friends have gone


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

cav said:


> congrats glad it worked this time
> dont come on the forum much no more as most of my friends have gone


Thank you, i know lots have gone


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

archielee said:


> Thank you, i know lots have gone


yep i rember last time round with your dog so pleased it worked this time

how many is she having?


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

cav said:


> congrats glad it worked this time
> dont come on the forum much no more as most of my friends have gone


im still here !!!!!!!!! ......


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

colliemerles said:


> im still here !!!!!!!!! ......


HELLO STRANGER HOWS YOU???:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

cav said:


> yep i rember last time round with your dog so pleased it worked this time
> 
> how many is she having?


I know i was so upset

We could see 4 on the scan


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

archielee said:


> I know i was so upset
> 
> We could see 4 on the scan


Great well i hope all goes well for both of you


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

cav said:


> Great well i hope all goes well for both of you


Thank you, im so excited and a little bit scared too


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

archielee said:


> Thank you, im so excited and a little bit scared too


you be ok try not to worry
i got pups at the moment i had a lovely smooth delivery


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

cav said:


> you be ok try not to worry
> i got pups at the moment i had a lovely smooth delivery


I hope she will have a smooth delivery


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

Just remembers to stay calm, if you do this then the she will be calm too. Keep reasuring her all the time she is in labour, I think you will be fine hun.


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

archielee said:


> I hope she will have a smooth delivery


im sure she will
lots of members will help you if you need it
try to be positive:thumbup:


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> Just remembers to stay calm, if you do this then the she will be calm too. Keep reasuring her all the time she is in labour, I think you will be fine hun.


Thank you i hope so


----------



## mollydolly01 (Mar 17, 2010)

archielee said:


> Day 46 and counting, my daughter is 11 years yes i think she will be a big help


my girl is on day 39, she went on day 57 last time and had 7 pups. been scanned this time and showing 6 pups, cant wait.


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

mollydolly01 said:


> my girl is on day 39, she went on day 57 last time and had 7 pups. been scanned this time and showing 6 pups, cant wait.


Good luck with your girl


----------



## carebear (Jun 10, 2009)

i want babies


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

mollydolly01 said:


> my girl is on day 39, she went on day 57 last time and had 7 pups. been scanned this time and showing 6 pups, cant wait.


Day 57 that's like 11 days time, no no no Lyla please go like day 62


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

carebear said:


> i want babies


Your time will come hun


----------



## mollydolly01 (Mar 17, 2010)

archielee said:


> Good luck with your girl


Thanks, same to you. I wonder who will go 1st.


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

mollydolly01 said:


> Thanks, same to you. I wonder who will go 1st.


Oh yes i think they will go at the same time


----------



## carebear (Jun 10, 2009)

looking at the size of lyla hun i can`t see her going to 62 days.


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

carebear said:


> i want babies


This is a Dog Section pmsl...... (Joking lol).


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

carebear said:


> looking at the size of lyla hun i can`t see her going to 62 days.


I think she will, bet she gets a lot bigger


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

archielee said:


> I think she will, bet she gets a lot bigger


They get so big dont they, they look like they will pop! lol


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> They get so big dont they, they look like they will pop! lol


Bit like i did when i was having my daughter lol


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

Look she's getting so big, hope she don't go pop lol


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

archielee said:


> Look she's getting so big, hope she don't go pop lol


Awww :thumbup: so cute, wonder how many she'll have? any clue yet?


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

We could see 4 on the scan that's a good size litter for a Klee Kai's


----------



## RachyBobs (Oct 18, 2009)

It doesnt seem 2 minutes ago you were saying about if she was or not :lol: fab she is though! xxx


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

Crikey, she's huge


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

archielee said:


> We could see 4 on the scan that's a good size litter for a Klee Kai's


4 seems a lovley amount not 10 that Maya threw out on me :lol:

I can't wait to see the pups, they are gonna be so cute :thumbup:


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

RachyBobs said:


> It doesnt seem 2 minutes ago you were saying about if she was or not :lol: fab she is though! xxx


Time just goes, hoping she will have a good delivery happy healthy mum and puppies


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

SpringerHusky said:


> 4 seems a lovley amount not 10 that Maya threw out on me :lol:
> 
> I can't wait to see the pups, they are gonna be so cute :thumbup:


10 omg bet that was hard work


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

Tanya1989 said:


> Crikey, she's huge


And only on day 48 she can't get a lot bigger


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

I think she has 6 in there


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

Bless, poor bugger, she getting fed up yet?


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

No she's ok still happy to go out for a walk, not eating that much


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2010)

Aww all the best!! x


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

Thank you


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

archielee said:


> 10 omg bet that was hard work


No kidding, it was insane and has put me off puppies for a very long time :lol:


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

she looks Glowing archielee. Can hardly wait for pictures of her pups...Jill


----------



## casandra (Aug 1, 2008)

Getting soooo close now! ^____^ Cannot wait to see puppy pics!

I'm in an absolute stupor, I might have my northern breed pup this summer too, pregnancy just confirmed, I just have to hope there is a beatiful little girl in there for me!

Best of luck with your litter and pups!


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

canuckjill said:


> she looks Glowing archielee. Can hardly wait for pictures of her pups...Jill


Thank you Jill


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

casandra said:


> Getting soooo close now! ^____^ Cannot wait to see puppy pics!
> 
> I'm in an absolute stupor, I might have my northern breed pup this summer too, pregnancy just confirmed, I just have to hope there is a beatiful little girl in there for me!
> 
> Best of luck with your litter and pups!


Good luck hope she has a little girl for you fingers cross


----------



## mollydolly01 (Mar 17, 2010)

archielee said:


> Look she's getting so big, hope she don't go pop lol


OMG she's big, my girl is only a few days behind her and is nowhere near as big as that and scan says 6


----------



## mollydolly01 (Mar 17, 2010)

I have whelping kit already now. Anyone used puppy life saver from fit and fertile? Just ordered that incase needed.


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

mollydolly01 said:


> OMG she's big, my girl is only a few days behind her and is nowhere near as big as that and scan says 6


Did you get her scanned at home or the vets?


----------



## carebear (Jun 10, 2009)

ooooo she going to top the uk record, i can feel it.


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

carebear said:


> ooooo she going to top the uk record, i can feel it.


That would be fab but a healthy mum and puppies and i will be happy


----------



## RachyBobs (Oct 18, 2009)

Here, we all said 'ahh maybe about 6?' vet said '3-4 puppies cant see many' and she gave birth to 11  Hattie was massive by the end!!!


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

mollydolly01 said:


> I have whelping kit already now. Anyone used puppy life saver from fit and fertile? Just ordered that incase needed.


I have it on hand, but touch wood haven't used it


----------



## mollydolly01 (Mar 17, 2010)

archielee said:


> Did you get her scanned at home or the vets?


I had her scanned at home, it was amazing seeing her pups on the screen.


----------



## mollydolly01 (Mar 17, 2010)

Tanya1989 said:


> I have it on hand, but touch wood haven't used it


Hope same goes for me and that i wont be needing it.:001_cool:


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

RachyBobs said:


> Here, we all said 'ahh maybe about 6?' vet said '3-4 puppies cant see many' and she gave birth to 11  Hattie was massive by the end!!!


My vet told me that he only expected about 5-6 from what he could hear and feel (I didn't get a scan) 10 puppies later but 11? wow :thumbup: got to love dogs that decide 2-4 puppies is not enough haha


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

Day 50

And she's is getting bigger by the day, when should i start taking her temp? puppies are moving about so much it so lovely


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

If you suspect she may go day 60 I'd start now, but I don't normally start til day 53, the earlier the better pattern you get


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

Tanya1989 said:


> If you suspect she may go day 60 I'd start now, but I don't normally start til day 53, the earlier the better pattern you get


Ok will do but she's not going to like it


----------



## nat1979 (Jan 2, 2009)

My girls have always been good having there temp down fingers crossed your girl will be ok


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

So day 51 and its going to fast, Lyla is eating so well at the moment so happy with her


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

Thats great!!


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

I cart believe im buying lamb for her and not me lol, only the best for my girl


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

Hehehe, its quite expensive at the minute too lol


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

Day 52 and she's is doing a lot of stretching and her tummy is a lot lower now


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

aww bless any more pictures?


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

Some photos taken today


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

Aww bless her lovely blue eyes, can't believe how big she's getting. Have you tried heartbeats again yet?


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

Tanya1989 said:


> Aww bless her lovely blue eyes, can't believe how big she's getting. Have you tried heartbeats again yet?


Yes no problem hearing them now lol


----------



## lianne86 (Jan 10, 2009)

archielee said:


> Yes no problem hearing them now lol


hun, she looks fab!! xxx i cant wait eeeeeekkkkkkk! and kyas starting to come out of season i think yay! lol...well i hope anyway


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

lianne86 said:


> hun, she looks fab!! xxx i cant wait eeeeeekkkkkkk! and kyas starting to come out of season i think yay! lol...well i hope anyway


Thank you hun, day 53 OMG puppies are moving so much its amazing watching them


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

Temp this AM was 37.4


----------



## crazybones (Jan 1, 2009)

dont get me started i am ready to explode with excitment


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

archielee said:


> Temp this AM was 37.4


I keep popping now and again to get some updates, How is she doing today hun. ???


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

She's doing ok but finding it hard to get comfy, puppies are moving so much i could sit watching her tummy all day lol


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

glad all is ok


----------



## Lucylewis0 (Aug 4, 2009)

ooooohhhhhhh not long, another week and puppies will be here!!!!:thumbup:


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

Lucylewis0 said:


> ooooohhhhhhh not long, another week and puppies will be here!!!!:thumbup:


Its gone so fast but i think this week will go so slow


----------



## carebear (Jun 10, 2009)

before you know it they will be here, i dont think the week will drag and i dont think she will go full term. awww this is so exciting, :thumbup:


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

carebear said:


> before you know it they will be here, i dont think the week will drag and i dont think she will go full term. awww this is so exciting, :thumbup:


What day do you think she will have them on? and what time do you think she will start


----------



## nat1979 (Jan 2, 2009)

Not long now


----------



## Lucylewis0 (Aug 4, 2009)

I think she will have them sunday 4th april, she will have 6 pups, 2 boys and 4 girls


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

nat1979 said:


> Not long now


I know she is finding it hard to get comfy bless her


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

Lucylewis0 said:


> I think she will have them sunday 4th april, she will have 6 pups, 2 boys and 4 girls[/QUOT
> 
> 6 OMG thats a big litter


----------



## lianne86 (Jan 10, 2009)

archielee said:


> Lucylewis0 said:
> 
> 
> > I think she will have them sunday 4th april, she will have 6 pups, 2 boys and 4 girls[/QUOT
> ...


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

I think the 8th and she will have 2 boys 2 girls


----------



## deborah1978 (Feb 24, 2010)

Good luck hun was her vulva really swollen after the mating or did it go down quite a lot


----------



## lianne86 (Jan 10, 2009)

archielee said:


> I think the 8th and she will have 2 boys 2 girls


god I hope she does lol!


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

deborah1978 said:


> Good luck hun was her vulva really swollen after the mating or did it go down quite a lot


Yes it went back to normal


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

Her temp this PM is 37.1


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

I think she will go on the 8th and have 2 boys and 2 maybe 3 girls. Which ever way she is gonna have them soon enough lolololol and will have PUPPIES :lol: :lol: :thumbup:


----------



## deborah1978 (Feb 24, 2010)

Wow I thought their vulvas were meant to remain swollen? Good luck hun xx


----------



## mollydolly01 (Mar 17, 2010)

How's she doing?. Not long to wait now, i think she will have 5, 3 boys, 2 girls on Easter Sunday and instead of the Easter bunny coming you can have Easter puppies instead.

Its so exciting, as soon as i get up in the morning the 1st thing i do is turn computer on to see if anyone has had their pups yet. :lol:


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

mollydolly01 said:


> How's she doing?. Not long to wait now, i think she will have 5, 3 boys, 2 girls on Easter Sunday and instead of the Easter bunny coming you can have Easter puppies instead.
> 
> Its so exciting, as soon as i get up in the morning the 1st thing i do is turn computer on to see if anyone has had their pups yet. :lol:


She has taken herself to her crate and will not come out bless her, what day is your girl on now?


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

think of all the possible names for the puppies if they come on easter, you've got all the disciples lol :thumbup:


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

Tanya1989 said:


> think of all the possible names for the puppies if they come on easter, you've got all the disciples lol :thumbup:


LOL yes lyla have them on Sunday


----------



## mollydolly01 (Mar 17, 2010)

archielee said:


> She has taken herself to her crate and will not come out bless her, what day is your girl on now?


My girl is on day 47. She is fine in herself, not as big as last time and she went on day 57.


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

mollydolly01 said:


> My girl is on day 47. She is fine in herself, not as big as last time and she went on day 57.


Was that day 57 from first tie or from ovulation


----------



## mollydolly01 (Mar 17, 2010)

archielee said:


> Was that day 57 from first tie or from ovulation


day 57 from 2nd tie


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

Some more photos taken on day 54


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

archielee said:


> Some more photos taken on day 54


Aww bless her. Is she at the uncomfortable stage now?


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

Spaniel mad said:


> Aww bless her. Is she at the uncomfortable stage now?


yes she is bless her, i thinks we have some boxers in there they don't stop moving and i can fill big lumps its a amazing


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

archielee said:


> yes she is bless her, i thinks we have some boxers in there they don't stop moving and i can fill big lumps its a amazing


I love seeing them move. I think its the most amazing thing ever. Storms were on a trampoline 24/7 lol


----------



## Pepsi09 (Mar 7, 2010)

Hope all goes well for you, Jessica's were due Easter Sunday but decided to make an earlier appearance, wishing you all the best for the day when it comes x


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

Pepsi09 said:


> Hope all goes well for you, Jessica's were due Easter Sunday but decided to make an earlier appearance, wishing you all the best for the day when it comes x


Thank you don't know how long she will go on for she's ready to pop


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

archielee said:


> Thank you don't know how long she will go on for she's ready to pop


We will be here for you to dont worry, cant wait now for yours to come, hope you get an easy delivery hun. xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> We will be here for you to dont worry, cant wait now for yours to come, hope you get an easy delivery hun. xxxxxxxxxxx


Thank you, god i hope she will have an easy delivery too:scared::scared::scared:


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

archielee said:


> Thank you, god i hope she will have an easy delivery too:scared::scared::scared:


You will be fine, we will be here to support you ok, I am so please she phoned the vet and just didnt sit back and wait. she did so well, and I am sure you will be fine, will be watching your thread now for new soon. good luck xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## casandra (Aug 1, 2008)

I think there will be 4  3 girls, 1 boy and they will make an appearance on Easter Monday! ^____^

YAY!


----------



## Bearpaw (Dec 10, 2009)

Just wanted to wish you all the best for when it kicks off.Hopefully i wont miss it,but pups have a habit of coming at night time when im not here!!
(luckily didnt miss the two last night tho!).Fingers crossed all goes well,the support on here is great,so youll have plenty of backup! x


----------



## Lucylewis0 (Aug 4, 2009)

eyes fixed to this post

cant wait, i still reckon sunday

and you know you have so much support on here from all of us:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:
tanya and wc (wc.....ha ha) are a wealth of knowledge 

xxxxx


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

Lucylewis0 said:


> wc (wc.....ha ha)


I know I made myself laugh with this yesterday hahahaha :lol:


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

Lucylewis0 said:


> eyes fixed to this post
> 
> cant wait, i still reckon sunday
> 
> ...





Tanya1989 said:


> I know I made myself laugh with this yesterday hahahaha :lol:


Are you two laughing at my initials again.  :thumbup: :lol: :lol:


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> Are you two laughing at my initials again.  :thumbup: :lol: :lol:


Me too WC :lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

Bearpaw said:


> Just wanted to wish you all the best for when it kicks off.Hopefully i wont miss it,but pups have a habit of coming at night time when im not here!!
> (luckily didnt miss the two last night tho!).Fingers crossed all goes well,the support on here is great,so youll have plenty of backup! x


Thank you


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

Lucylewis0 said:


> eyes fixed to this post
> 
> cant wait, i still reckon sunday
> 
> ...


Sunday would be good


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

I think Sunday evening and have 5 puppies. 3 girls and 2 boys.


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

Day 55

Temp am 37.2

Temp pm 37.4


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

Is she coping with it better yet?


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

Yes she is, think she's giving up and saying just get on with it then mum


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

Haha lol, bless her, she knows its for her own good. You getting excited yet?


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

I don't think she will go till next week, im still getting my head around how much the puppies are moving


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

Day 56

Lyla was a little unsettled last night she was hiding under my bed and after some time went to her box and did lots of nesting, i will take her temp soon.


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

archielee said:


> Day 56
> 
> Lyla was a little unsettled last night she was hiding under my bed and after some time went to her box and did lots of nesting, i will take her temp soon.


Aww its sooo exciting xx

Makes me wants puppies again


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

Spaniel mad said:


> Aww its sooo exciting xx
> 
> Makes me wants puppies again


Hehehe do you want 11 again lol


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

archielee said:


> Hehehe do you want 11 again lol


Ummmmmmm NO lol

I certainly dont miss all the pooh lol


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

Spaniel mad said:


> Ummmmmmm NO lol
> 
> I certainly dont miss all the pooh lol


LOL i think 4 puppies will be plenty and little poos too


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

archielee said:


> LOL i think 4 puppies will be plenty and little poos too


Do you know how many she is having??


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

Yes we could see 4 on the scan (sheep scanner) i will be happy with the 4 all healthy


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

archielee said:


> Yes we could see 4 on the scan (sheep scanner) i will be happy with the 4 all healthy


But she could have more as scans are not always right lol


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

Yes she could but 4 is a big litter for a klee kai


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

archielee said:


> Yes she could but 4 is a big litter for a klee kai


What is a Klee Kai as never heard of them before

Going to google them now lol


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

Alaskan Klee Kai they look like small huskies


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

archielee said:


> Alaskan Klee Kai they look like small huskies


They are adorable

Love huskies


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

Thank you


----------



## LouJ69 (Feb 28, 2009)

I reckon she's having 6 & she'll have them on Easter Sunday.


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

LouJ69 said:


> I reckon she's having 6 & she'll have them on Easter Sunday.


6  Sunday that only 2 day time


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

archielee said:


> 6  Sunday that only 2 day time


*lol so you will get easter puppies and not easter bunnies.
How big do they grow?*


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

JANICE199 said:


> *lol so you will get easter puppies and not easter bunnies.
> How big do they grow?*


My girl is 14" to shoulder and the stud was a bit smaller


----------



## crazybones (Jan 1, 2009)

could you tell Lyla for me that my pup is ready lol


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

Hahahaha ahhh all the waiting


----------



## LouJ69 (Feb 28, 2009)

crazybones said:


> could you tell Lyla for me that my pup is ready lol


Ooh, are you getting a pup too?!


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

And how is your little lady today, hows her waistline, lololol


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> And how is your little lady today, hows her waistline, lololol


She's good, got a bit of her waistline back because the puppies have drop down now


----------



## bibbleyboo (Mar 24, 2010)

OOhh, I can't wait, at least this time I will be following the thread rather than creating it - much calmer. Good luck with it all and I can vouch for the FANTASTIC advice everyone gave - it really was such a support for me - certainly better than my vet!. My 'helper' was laughing that I was so concerned on updating the forum _ you lot knew what was going on before my husband!!! And think Monday otherwise it is TOO much to bear - all the waiting!! GOOD LUCK! Sure it will all be amazing!


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

archielee said:


> She's good, got a bit of her waistline back because the puppies have drop down now


I reckon Sunday evening. There are a few puppies being born soon. Its exciting. lolol


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

bibbleyboo said:


> OOhh, I can't wait, at least this time I will be following the thread rather than creating it - much calmer. Good luck with it all and I can vouch for the FANTASTIC advice everyone gave - it really was such a support for me - certainly better than my vet!. My 'helper' was laughing that I was so concerned on updating the forum _ you lot knew what was going on before my husband!!! And think Monday otherwise it is TOO much to bear - all the waiting!! GOOD LUCK! Sure it will all be amazing!


Thank you so much


----------



## crazybones (Jan 1, 2009)

LouJ69 said:


> Ooh, are you getting a pup too?!


oh of course we are Lou lol u didn't think we would miss out of a puo from the lovely Lyla


----------



## LouJ69 (Feb 28, 2009)

Lol, I thought you were getting a basenji! You hoping for a boy or girl? Yay, we'll be owners-in-law or something like that!lol


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

LouJ69 said:


> Lol, I thought you were getting a basenji! You hoping for a boy or girl? Yay, we'll be owners-in-law or something like that!lol


All lyla's puppies are so lucky they have got fab homes to go to


----------



## crazybones (Jan 1, 2009)

we are hoping for a girl....... the basenji will come when the time is right i will just wait until it happens lol


they will be brother or sister lol


----------



## LouJ69 (Feb 28, 2009)

Aw, that's great coz we all kind of know each other already! I'm so happy!lol


----------



## crazybones (Jan 1, 2009)

yeh its good that way isn't it


----------



## carebear (Jun 10, 2009)

awww feeling a bit left out here guys, i want a baby


----------



## crazybones (Jan 1, 2009)

hahahahahahaha u will have the option when it ur turn


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

carebear said:


> awww feeling a bit left out here guys, i want a baby


July is not that long away hun


----------



## crazybones (Jan 1, 2009)

no july is not far away at all lol


----------



## Lucylewis0 (Aug 4, 2009)

How is she doing today?


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

Her poo is a little runny today, temp ok at the mo, she went to sleep under my bed last night


----------



## Lucylewis0 (Aug 4, 2009)

archielee said:


> Her poo is a little runny today, temp ok at the mo, she went to sleep under my bed last night


arrr..... i still reckon tomorrow night!!!! eater sunday babies  (2 boys/4girls):thumbup:


----------



## crazybones (Jan 1, 2009)

Lucylewis0 said:


> arrr..... i still reckon tomorrow night!!!! eater sunday babies  (2 boys/4girls):thumbup:


i reakon there will be 5 3 girls 2 boys


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

3 girls 2 boys or 3 boys 2 girls would be nice 

but i think she's will have 2 boy 2girls


----------



## bibbleyboo (Mar 24, 2010)

Sorry, but its Monday night - sorry to break the bad news but its the way it is! And 2 boys 3 girls. Best of luck!


----------



## Oenoke (Oct 17, 2009)

Good luck, hope you have a nice easy delivery, just like my Skye did.


----------



## Bearpaw (Dec 10, 2009)

Morning Archielee,hows your girl doing today?


----------



## carebear (Jun 10, 2009)

i think she is going to keep us waiting, how is she today, ? can belive it getting so close i bet you cant sleep for thinking about it. wont be long by this time next week they should be here ooooooooo :thumbup:


----------



## Lucylewis0 (Aug 4, 2009)

how is Lyla today? i reckon today is the day!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

Good morning its day 58

on day 57 temp was 
am 37.1
lunchtime 37.9
teatime 37.8

today am 37.2
lunchtime 27.2
next 4pm
She was a little sick last night but has just eaten her breakfast


----------



## Lucylewis0 (Aug 4, 2009)

archielee said:


> Good morning its day 58
> 
> on day 57 temp was
> am 37.1
> ...


oooohhhhh i thought she was day 60 today...... in that case i reckon tuesday night then...... bummer more waiting then


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

Lucylewis0 said:


> oooohhhhh i thought she was day 60 today...... in that case i reckon tuesday night then...... bummer more waiting then


LOL Tuesday night would be good get the bank holiday out the way lol,more waiting and waiting:lol:


----------



## Lucylewis0 (Aug 4, 2009)

archielee said:


> LOL Tuesday night would be good get the bank holiday out the way lol,more waiting and waiting:lol:


lol.....:lol::lol::lol:
yes indeed, chill........... relax............ enjoy the wonderful c*ap of bank hols tv!!!! lol


----------



## Oenoke (Oct 17, 2009)

archielee said:


> Good morning its day 58
> 
> on day 57 temp was
> am 37.1
> ...


How exciting, Skye's temp dropped by about a degree the day before and she was sick the night before, but ate her breakfast ok in the morning, before having them lunchtime. Hope they come soon!!!


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

Oenoke said:


> How exciting, Skye's temp dropped by about a degree the day before and she was sick the night before, but ate her breakfast ok in the morning, before having them lunchtime. Hope they come soon!!!


I will check her temp again at 12 but she can wait till tuesday if she likes lol I'm getting as much sleep as i can


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

Lucylewis0 said:


> lol.....:lol::lol::lol:
> yes indeed, chill........... relax............ enjoy the wonderful c*ap of bank hols tv!!!! lol


:lol::lol::lol: yes loving the tv:lol:


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

Good morning to you. How is your little barrel of laughs aswell, is she showing any signs yet. :thumbup:


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

She was sick last night but happy to have her breakfast, I'm keeping a eye on her temp, and her poo is a little softer today


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

Just had to show you this photo bless her


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

archielee said:


> Just had to show you this photo bless her


Aww bless her. Hope she has them soon xx


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

OMG she is round isnt she. Some dogs have the runs just before hand and others have soft motions, but then some dont have any problems with poo at all. My Teigan had softish poo the morning of her delivery and nothing before hand AND she was eating bits of food on the day too. She wont have much more time to wait now. xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

Spaniel mad said:


> Aww bless her. Hope she has them soon xx


Me too


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

Its the not going out (me) im an outdoors person, think im just feeling a bit down today hope she has them soon that will make me happy


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

archielee said:


> Its the not going out (me) im an outdoors person, think im just feeling a bit down today hope she has them soon that will make me happy


I didnt like being stuck in either. Storm is my best trained springer aswell and the biggest lol so if i wanted out i would take her all the time if the others had been as i can really trust her and not being able to take her was hard aswell. As soon as her pups left we went for a nice walk and she loved it and its nice i can now have them walks with her daughter aswell as she is brilliant off lead


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

Spaniel mad said:


> I didnt like being stuck in either. Storm is my best trained springer aswell and the biggest lol so if i wanted out i would take her all the time if the others had been as i can really trust her and not being able to take her was hard aswell. As soon as her pups left we went for a nice walk and she loved it and its nice i can now have them walks with her daughter aswell as she is brilliant off lead


I would go out walking all day me and my big pack of dogs, hope she don't go over due ahh just come on and have them now Lyla please


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

archielee said:


> I would go out walking all day me and my big pack of dogs, hope she don't go over due ahh just come on and have them now Lyla please


We all want her to have them now lol


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

Don't think it will be today or tonight, next temp check at 4pm


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

archielee said:


> Don't think it will be today or tonight, next temp check at 4pm


as my nan said

A bun should not be removed from the oven until its cooked to prefection


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

Spaniel mad said:


> as my nan said
> 
> A bun should not be removed from the oven until its cooked to prefection


:lol: good old nan

well they are cooking and jumping around a lot too by the looks of it


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

archielee said:


> :lol: good old nan
> 
> well they are cooking and jumping around a lot too by the looks of it


They are having a disco lol


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

Spaniel mad said:


> They are having a disco lol


:lol::lol::lol: her tummy has dropped too


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

archielee said:


> :lol::lol::lol: her tummy has dropped too


Ohhhh good sign x


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

If they've dropped then it shouldn't be long to wait now.


I know how you are feeling I've not got a bitch due but I'm waiting on my new baby being born. They are due any day. I've phoned today and there'sno signs yet mum is still running round like a loony. The problem with her is she's 200 miles away from me and I'll only see photos of them.


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

Awww lot of photos when you get them


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

Ok just taken her temp and is 36.8 the lowest its been


----------



## crazybones (Jan 1, 2009)

archielee said:


> Ok just taken her temp and is 36.8 the lowest its been


come on lyla push out those lil babies


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

archielee said:


> Ok just taken her temp and is 36.8 the lowest its been


Thats the temp you want!


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

Day 58

Her temp

am 37.2
lunchtime 37.2
2.30 36.8

when should i do it again?


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

do it every hour now


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

Tanya1989 said:


> Thats the temp you want!


My hands are shaking


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

you'll be fine don't worry


----------



## crazybones (Jan 1, 2009)

archielee said:


> My hands are shaking


calm down miss just breathe and relax you know you both will be fine..... just double check you know where everything is


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

puppies tomorrow i bet good luck, i know how you are feeling my little babies are a week old today!!! they have grown so much!


----------



## LouJ69 (Feb 28, 2009)

AAAAHHHH! OMG! Can't believe it! Yay!lol I'm on the net on my phone at the mo coz I'm driving & I can't believe it! Nearly crashed my car when I saw that her temp had dropped. I have the chills now!


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

We will all be here for you and if she has them tonight i will sit up all night with you as no work tomorrow x


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

Spaniel mad said:


> We will all be here for you and if she has them tonight i will sit up all night with you as no work tomorrow x


Thank you.......


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

OMG OMG OMG ok im calm


----------



## crazybones (Jan 1, 2009)

dont forget we are on the end of a fone if you need to chat


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

sorry if you have already said, but is this your very first litter?


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

archiebaby said:


> sorry if you have already said, but is this your very first litter?


Yes hun it is


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

oh bless you you will be fine, just remember to keep nice and calm and this will really help your girl relax as well my very first litter i cried my eyes out when they arrived and again when they went


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

Should i take her temp again? she has long stringy stuff coming out of her and doing a lot of liking


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

archielee said:


> OMG OMG OMG ok im calm


Remember if your falpping Mummy to be will pick up on that so you need to stay calm lol


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

very normal. yeah do her temp again if it was an hour ago when you last did it


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

archielee said:


> Should i take her temp again? she has long stringy stuff coming out of her and doing a lot of liking


Oh shes off then. Pups will be here soon x


----------



## Inca's Mum (Apr 9, 2009)

Oooh just bumbled onto here, hope all is going well!


----------



## Oenoke (Oct 17, 2009)

I know how you are feeling, I felt like that yesterday, but I'm sure everything will go well. I'm a proud 'nan' today, if a little tired!!!


----------



## Bearpaw (Dec 10, 2009)

OOO good luck,looks like things are starting,will keep watching the thread and hope all goes well with your first litter xx


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

Temp now 36.7


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

archielee said:


> Temp now 36.7


Still going down. Whats she doing?


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

Spaniel mad said:


> Still going down. Whats she doing?


Sleeping....


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

archielee said:


> Sleeping....


Tell her to wake up and get a move on lol


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

Spaniel mad said:


> Tell her to wake up and get a move on lol


LOL hope its not going to be a long night lol


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

archielee said:


> LOL hope its not going to be a long night lol


you can bet your bottom dollar it will be


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

archielee said:


> LOL hope its not going to be a long night lol


I will be here with you


----------



## Our Cheeky Chihuahuas (Jan 5, 2010)

Good luck!!!


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

archiebaby said:


> you can bet your bottom dollar it will be


Yes :lol::lol:


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

Spaniel mad said:


> I will be here with you


Thanks hun, she in her box just looking at me


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

archielee said:


> Yes :lol::lol:


no, you will be fine let stage 1 take you to 8 oclock in the morning and all done by midday


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

Our Cheeky Chihuahuas said:


> Good luck!!!


Thank you


----------



## Our Cheeky Chihuahuas (Jan 5, 2010)

archielee said:


> Thank you


Thats ok! Your turn to have a late and tiring night soon! lol


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

Her temp down some more

am 37.2
lunchtime 37.2
2.30pm 36.8
3.50pm 36.7
5pm 36.6
6.30pm 36.7


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

archielee said:


> Her temp down some more
> 
> am 37.2
> lunchtime 37.2
> ...


Oh wow nice one, lets hope it stays dropped then anytime from then. good luck. xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> Oh wow nice one, lets hope it stays dropped then anytime from then. good luck. xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


She's just sleeping now but was doing some digging


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

archielee said:


> She's just sleeping now but was doing some digging


Teigan only did the digging on the day of deliving, she neve did it before that lolol. Puppies very soon I think. Is she off her food and in the box all the time??? I never took temps on Teigan as she is so small and was so big but only had the two, I didnt want to upset her, she went to date. Would be nice if she started tonight and had them all by the morning or early hours and had them all by tomorrow morning.:thumbup:


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> Teigan only did the digging on the day of deliving, she neve did it before that lolol. Puppies very soon I think. Is she off her food and in the box all the time??? I never took temps on Teigan as she is so small and was so big but only had the two, I didnt want to upset her, she went to date. Would be nice if she started tonight and had them all by the morning or early hours and had them all by tomorrow morning.:thumbup:


That would be nice come on Lyla have the puppies tonight


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

archielee said:


> That would be nice come on Lyla have the puppies tonight


What day is she on today.??? Was her due date tomorrow.??


----------



## Lucylewis0 (Aug 4, 2009)

ooooohhh...... nice drop in temp:thumbup::thumbup: maisie started digging about 3 days before


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

Lucylewis0 said:


> ooooohhh...... nice drop in temp:thumbup::thumbup: maisie started digging about 3 days before


Did you take maisie temp, she has been digging for days now


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> What day is she on today.??? Was her due date tomorrow.??


She's on day 58


----------



## Our Cheeky Chihuahuas (Jan 5, 2010)

Mine all seem to be on their due dates this year!  *thumbs up* Good luck!


----------



## Lucylewis0 (Aug 4, 2009)

archielee said:


> Did you take maisie temp, she has been digging for days now


yes i took it 2x a day from about day 50, then every 2/3 hours from day 58, she dropped down below 35 an hour before pups came, her ears and nose were also very cold to touch.
she was always digging about 3 days before and kept storing all her food everywhere, more intense digging the day the puppies where born.


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

How is she?


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

She's taken herself off to her crate and will not come out, she don't want to go in her box


----------



## sandysmummy (Feb 19, 2010)

Aww bless her!!!! Good luck!!!


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

archielee said:


> She's taken herself off to her crate and will not come out, she don't want to go in her box


She might have them in her crate


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

Well not a lot happening she's just sleeping at the mo


----------



## nat1979 (Jan 2, 2009)

Ooo i aint missed anything then 

Lilly wanted to go in her crate hrs before showing 1st signs 
When she started pushing i got her out as i like to be able to help if needed and found trying to get to her backend in a crate would be hard even tho it was a 48"


----------



## bibbleyboo (Mar 24, 2010)

This is all good - sounds exactly what I was going through, I think they will be born late tonight or tomorrow. A day birthing session - that sounds good!! Good luck and don't worry - its going to be amazzzing.


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

Lyla's in labour


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

Online now ducky!


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

thanks hun


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

You sounded so tired bless you.


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

A bit lol


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

Adrenalin will kick in soon as you see a puppy and you'll be wide awake


----------



## Clare7435 (Dec 17, 2009)

Just popped in to see what was happening....and it looks like it's just the right time...hope all goes well xx


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

Tanya1989 said:


> Adrenalin will kick in soon as you see a puppy and you'll be wide awake


I am wide awake lol


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

Put a film on the telly, I can guarantee you once it gets to a good bit she'll be pushing one out... never fails lol


----------



## crazybones (Jan 1, 2009)

Tanya1989 said:


> Put a film on the telly, I can guarantee you once it gets to a good bit she'll be pushing one out... never fails lol


ahahahahahahahhaha i like your thinking that will defo happen with Lyla lol


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

good morning crazybones and clare


----------



## Clare7435 (Dec 17, 2009)

Tanya1989 said:


> Put a film on the telly, I can guarantee you once it gets to a good bit she'll be pushing one out... never fails lol


A bit lke wating for a puppy to ask for the toilet fo the first time really....start doing something you want to do and garantee they ask just at that point lol xx


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

Tanya1989 said:


> Put a film on the telly, I can guarantee you once it gets to a good bit she'll be pushing one out... never fails lol


:lol::lol::lol: more panting


----------



## Clare7435 (Dec 17, 2009)

Tanya1989 said:


> good morning crazybones and clare


Morning....


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

archielee said:


> :lol::lol::lol: more panting


Don't forget to keep offering her either glucose water or ice cream. She might not drink it but at least if its with her she hasn't got to get up to get some... has she made it to her box?


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*Good morning, so todays the day?:thumbup:*


----------



## LouJ69 (Feb 28, 2009)

Ooh, I'm here now too! On the way to work, but I doubt I'll be getting much work done today!lol Ah, I'm so excited-feel like I'm in labour myself!


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

i think she's pushing


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

LouJ69 said:


> Ooh, I'm here now too! On the way to work, but I doubt I'll be getting much work done today!lol Ah, I'm so excited-feel like I'm in labour myself!


I was saying to archielee last night that I felt like a proud mum, have been here from mating to birth.


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

archielee said:


> i think she's pushing


good good, everything is moving at a nice pace


----------



## crazybones (Jan 1, 2009)

morning alll why dont we all move to the chat room????


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

where is this?


----------



## crazybones (Jan 1, 2009)

ive just looked and typed it in mark had disabled it b'cus it wasnt used enough


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

I never even realised we had one  

how she doing?


----------



## crazybones (Jan 1, 2009)

its a shame as it would of been nice to use now.....


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

pushing......


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

note the time that hard pushing started


----------



## Clare7435 (Dec 17, 2009)

Tanya1989 said:


> note the time that hard pushing started


How long is it usually ater the beginning of pushing to first delivery? Not experienced at dog breeding so i dont know xx


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

A lot of people say 2 hours of hard pushing means one is stuck, personally I don't like to leave it longer than an hour of hard pushing


----------



## Clare7435 (Dec 17, 2009)

ooh so that means not long to go hopefully.....all fingers and paws crossed for a successful delivery for mum and babies xxx


----------



## LouJ69 (Feb 28, 2009)

Tanya1989 said:


> I was saying to archielee last night that I felt like a proud mum, have been here from mating to birth.


Lol, tell me about it! I've been waiting a year for Lyla to give me a pup! It's been a long journey for all of us!


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

Just got off the phone.... baby is iminent.... keeps appearing with each contraction


----------



## crazybones (Jan 1, 2009)

Tanya1989 said:


> Just got off the phone.... baby is iminent.... keeps appearing with each contraction


whats that mean?????


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

one will be here very soon


----------



## crazybones (Jan 1, 2009)

ok got it just googled it lol 

google such a wonderful thing


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

Ohhhhhh just back from walking my springers and sooo glad i havnt missed anything


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

great news


----------



## Bearpaw (Dec 10, 2009)

Awww hows she doing this morning? hoping youve good news soon x


----------



## crazybones (Jan 1, 2009)

how is she?????


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

puppy born


----------



## crazybones (Jan 1, 2009)

yes yes yes come on more info lol....... have we got a sex lol?


----------



## Insane (Apr 19, 2008)

Is everything ok?


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

not yet... cords bleeding a little so she's having to pinch and her hand is in way


----------



## crazybones (Jan 1, 2009)

take it uve got her on the phone???


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

yeah she on phone


----------



## Lucylewis0 (Aug 4, 2009)

omg......... i cant believe the puppies are coming

so so so pleased i haven't miss it

hope all is going well, just love day time births

come lyla, we love you xx


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

black and white boy


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

Tanya1989 said:


> black and white boy


Aww

Im soo glad she has you on the phone x


----------



## Lucylewis0 (Aug 4, 2009)

Tanya1989 said:


> black and white boy


oooohhh lovely .............xx


----------



## fizzog (Mar 22, 2010)

aww congrats, hows mummy doing? x


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*Congratulations on your 1st new arrival, well done.:thumbup:*


----------



## crazybones (Jan 1, 2009)

how are thet both doing?


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

lyla a little worried that archielee trying to take baby but doing well...


----------



## deborah1978 (Feb 24, 2010)

Ooh how exciting


----------



## crazybones (Jan 1, 2009)

thats sounds like Lyla as long as all is well


----------



## crazybones (Jan 1, 2009)

oh tanya you know you will have to keep me informed well im sure archielee has told you what im like lol


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

will do.... just waiting for second now


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

number 2 arrived


----------



## sandysmummy (Feb 19, 2010)

Aw bless!! Congrats on the first arrivals!!!


----------



## Lucylewis0 (Aug 4, 2009)

is archielee ok?, is she staying pretty calm............ i bet she is
i sure she expecting at least 5 from scan, so more to come

so glad she has you on the phone Tanya:thumbup:


----------



## Lucylewis0 (Aug 4, 2009)

Tanya1989 said:


> number 2 arrived


cor....... lyla's not hanging around 
big hugs and kissess for lyla (((((hugs))))))) and archielee of course xxxx


----------



## crazybones (Jan 1, 2009)

more info on the 2nd please ???


----------



## Lucylewis0 (Aug 4, 2009)

crazybones said:


> more info on the 2nd please ???


HA HA HA HA, are you having one of the pups???


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

not got much as yet. she has decided she wants to have them on the carpet rather than in whelping box


----------



## crazybones (Jan 1, 2009)

ooooohhhh unlucky cream carpet lol


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

Storm had hers on the sofa lol


----------



## crazybones (Jan 1, 2009)

Lucylewis0 said:


> HA HA HA HA, are you having one of the pups???


yep i am lol HOW CAN YOU TELL???? :arf: :lol:

Me im MR  lol


----------



## fizzog (Mar 22, 2010)

Such a wonderfully thing to witness. best of luck with the pups keep us up dated please


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

2nd is black and white 

1st was grey and white


----------



## Lucylewis0 (Aug 4, 2009)

crazybones said:


> yep i am lol HOW CAN YOU TELL???? :arf: :lol:
> 
> Me im MR  lol


lol,  I can just tell!!! omg, you must be so excitied!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lucylewis0 (Aug 4, 2009)

Tanya1989 said:


> 2nd is black and white
> 
> 1st was grey and white


awwww................ are they both ok? how lyla doing? and archielee?


----------



## crazybones (Jan 1, 2009)

hahahahahahahahha im bad the 1st AKK i got i used to do a daily count down in the chat room lol

tanya one boy AND??????? lol


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

second one was boy too


----------



## crazybones (Jan 1, 2009)

so if im right 3 girls to come lol


----------



## Lucylewis0 (Aug 4, 2009)

crazybones said:


> so if im right 3 girls to come lol


i said 6 - 2 boys and 4 girls!!!!
are you having a girl?


----------



## Lucylewis0 (Aug 4, 2009)

has archielee been up all night????


----------



## crazybones (Jan 1, 2009)

yeh hopefully... if there are any lol


----------



## Insane (Apr 19, 2008)

crazybones said:


> so if im right 3 girls to come lol


Are you wanting a girl or a boy or have you not made your mind up yet?


----------



## crazybones (Jan 1, 2009)

Lucylewis0 said:


> has archielee been up all night????


she has been getting up every half hour lol


----------



## crazybones (Jan 1, 2009)

Insane said:


> Are you wanting a girl or a boy or have you not made your mind up yet?


we want a girl but if there isnt any then its a boy lol


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

3rd on its way soon


----------



## LouJ69 (Feb 28, 2009)

If I'm right, there's another boy & 3 more girls to go! Come on Lyla-give us a few girls!lol


----------



## Lucylewis0 (Aug 4, 2009)

crazybones said:


> we want a girl but if there isnt any then its a boy lol


ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:

awwww bless archielee, she must be so tried, she be fine now the puppies arrival will keep her awake, but when all pups are out and lyla's settled she will be pooped!!!!!
oh i remember that feeling:thumbup:


----------



## crazybones (Jan 1, 2009)

Lucylewis0 said:


> ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:
> 
> awwww bless archielee, she must be so tried, she be fine now the puppies arrival will keep her awake, but when all pups are out and lyla's settled she will be pooped!!!!!
> oh i remember that feeling:thumbup:


i know im terrible arent i lol


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

both suckling


----------



## crazybones (Jan 1, 2009)

wooohooo good mom Lyla


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

just got off the phone. both pups boys, both suckling, she going to ring me back whe things change again


----------



## Lucylewis0 (Aug 4, 2009)

aw.... thats great!!!!!!

my daughter want to play on the laptop (mushi monsters!!!) i going to feed her easter eggs instead so i can have the laptop:thumbup:


----------



## Lucylewis0 (Aug 4, 2009)

Tanya1989 said:


> just got off the phone. both pups boys, both suckling, she going to ring me back whe things change again


good morning Tanya:thumbup:


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

Morning ducky... and what a beautiful morning it is


----------



## crazybones (Jan 1, 2009)

Lucylewis0 said:


> aw.... thats great!!!!!!
> 
> my daughter want to play on the laptop (mushi monsters!!!) i going to feed her easter eggs instead so i can have the laptop:thumbup:


hahahahahahahahaha give her one from me too lol


----------



## Lucylewis0 (Aug 4, 2009)

Tanya1989 said:


> Morning ducky... and what a beautiful morning it is


it certainly is mind you, looks like its going rain down in Kent:frown:



crazybones said:


> hahahahahahahahaha give her one from me too lol


lol, right......... i have opened up another tab and keep flicking back to pf's


----------



## deb53 (Jun 4, 2009)

"EXCITING" :thumbup:

Morning everyone


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

morning all, any more news,..:thumbup:


----------



## crazybones (Jan 1, 2009)

2 pups are born....


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

awww i hope theres a camera ready to take pictures,...:thumbup:..


----------



## bibbleyboo (Mar 24, 2010)

Morning everyone, have just quickly gone back through thread to catch up! Well done Tanya - I know what a godsend you were to me in times of need so I am sure she is so pleased to have you on hand. And everything seems to be going really well. I didn't feel tired for hours after the birth as its all too exciting! GOOD LUCK, CARRY ONE, LOTS OF LOVE..


----------



## crazybones (Jan 1, 2009)

Any news????


----------



## Lucylewis0 (Aug 4, 2009)

deb53 said:


> "EXCITING" :thumbup:
> 
> Morning everyone





colliemerles said:


> morning all, any more news,..:thumbup:





bibbleyboo said:


> Morning everyone, have just quickly gone back through thread to catch up! Well done Tanya - I know what a godsend you were to me in times of need so I am sure she is so pleased to have you on hand. And everything seems to be going really well. I didn't feel tired for hours after the birth as its all too exciting! GOOD LUCK, CARRY ONE, LOTS OF LOVE..


good morning:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Lucylewis0 (Aug 4, 2009)

crazybones said:


> Any news????


I bet your refresh button is wearing out??? lol, so is mine


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

Morning guys..... nothing new as yet.


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

Lucylewis0 said:


> I bet your refresh button is wearing out??? lol, so is mine


mine too lol


----------



## crazybones (Jan 1, 2009)

Lucylewis0 said:


> I bet your refresh button is wearing out??? lol, so is mine


hahaahaha u know that lol

i keep going on facebook to try and find a new app to play to help calm my excitement lol


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

crazybones said:


> hahaahaha u know that lol
> 
> i keep going on facebook to try and find a new app to play to help calm my excitement lol


OMG me too.... it was out annual open breed sho yesterday.... looking through everyones pictures them playing on happy pets


----------



## crazybones (Jan 1, 2009)

lol i was just playing poker blitz and then word challenge lol now im looking for another new one lol


----------



## Lucylewis0 (Aug 4, 2009)

im decorating shortbread easter biscuits with the kids, but they seem to be eating the icing and sweets before it gets on the biscuits:thumbup: Mmmmm.......... nice sweets:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## RachyBobs (Oct 18, 2009)

oooo its all actions go!! well done archielee and tanya for helping!!


----------



## Lucylewis0 (Aug 4, 2009)

RachyBobs said:


> oooo its all actions go!! well done archielee and tanya for helping!!


morning Rachybobs....... yes it is!!!! just waiting on news of pup 3

how's Blush? x


----------



## RachyBobs (Oct 18, 2009)

Lucylewis0 said:


> morning Rachybobs....... yes it is!!!! just waiting on news of pup 3
> 
> how's Blush? x


SHES FINE THANKS, WAITING A CALL TO SEE WHAT THE BLOOD TESTS CAME BACK AS, IF THEY ARE OK SHE CAN COME HOME. SHES HAD 5 PINTS OF FLUIDS PUMPED THROUGH HER IN 24 HOURS, POOR BABY. HOPEFULLY EVERYTHING WILL BE OK  WENT TO SEE HER YESTERDAY, SHE RIPPED THE DRIP OUT AND GAVE ME THE BIGGEST CUDDLE AND SLOPPY KISS EVER :001_wub:


----------



## Lucylewis0 (Aug 4, 2009)

RachyBobs said:


> SHES FINE THANKS, WAITING A CALL TO SEE WHAT THE BLOOD TESTS CAME BACK AS, IF THEY ARE OK SHE CAN COME HOME. SHES HAD 5 PINTS OF FLUIDS PUMPED THROUGH HER IN 24 HOURS, POOR BABY. HOPEFULLY EVERYTHING WILL BE OK  WENT TO SEE HER YESTERDAY, SHE RIPPED THE DRIP OUT AND GAVE ME THE BIGGEST CUDDLE AND SLOPPY KISS EVER :001_wub:


arrr....... so pleased 
you must of been so scared, i bet you cant wait for her to come home now :thumbup:


----------



## crazybones (Jan 1, 2009)

the waiting is killing me i cant even imagine what it is doing to archielee


----------



## Lucylewis0 (Aug 4, 2009)

crazybones said:


> the waiting is killing me i cant even imagine what it is doing to archielee


I know...... the waiting is worse for us tho, when maisie had her puppies the time she was in labour flew by so quick, 8 hours only seemed like 1/2 hour to me!


----------



## crazybones (Jan 1, 2009)

yeah cuz she lil be busy busy busy lol


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

It seems so quick when you're there, especially when they shell like peas and you haven't got enough hands


----------



## nat1979 (Jan 2, 2009)

Morning All 

I have missed the 1st two 
Any more news yet ?


----------



## Lucylewis0 (Aug 4, 2009)

Tanya1989 said:


> It seems so quick when you're there, especially when they shell like peas and you haven't got enough hands


it sure does, i even forgot to eat when maisie was having pups i had people on hand to make lots of tea. :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Lucylewis0 (Aug 4, 2009)

nat1979 said:


> Morning All
> 
> I have missed the 1st two
> Any more news yet ?


morning Nat, still waiting for more news. hows your beauitful puppies?


----------



## nat1979 (Jan 2, 2009)

Lucylewis0 said:


> morning Nat, still waiting for more news. hows your beauitful puppies?


Pups doing well cant beleive they a wk already and owners asking me then they can vist already I have been sending photos daily to them


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

Just spoke to archielee.... no more babies yet. but mum and 2 babies, both boys doing well and feeding


----------



## nat1979 (Jan 2, 2009)

Tanya1989 said:


> Just spoke to archielee.... no more babies yet. but mum and 2 babies, both boys doing well and feeding


How long has to be since 2nd baby ?


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

only an hour


----------



## Bearpaw (Dec 10, 2009)

Oh congrats on the two new pupsters,glad mom and pups doing well.xx


----------



## nat1979 (Jan 2, 2009)

Tanya1989 said:


> only an hour


Thats alright then


----------



## Lucylewis0 (Aug 4, 2009)

i reckon she will have a girl next and it will be in the next 1/2 hour:thumbup:


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

feels like longer though :smilewinkgrin:


----------



## crazybones (Jan 1, 2009)

feels like its been 24hrs


----------



## carebear (Jun 10, 2009)

omg can belive there on the way, go on lyla you can do it :thumbup:


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

I know lol... its only been just over 3 hours since water sack


----------



## carebear (Jun 10, 2009)

i cant belive this day is finally here, so exciting. be stong archielee you are going to be great


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

Good luck! Will be keeping an eye on this thread, haven't sat through a birth for a long time


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

contractions started again


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

Tanya1989 said:


> contractions started again


yay push lol


----------



## crazybones (Jan 1, 2009)

wooohhhhoooooo!!!!!!! god about time lol


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

2 hours lol.... just said to archielee to try and feather her to bring on next contraction as quite a bit of time had passed when she said another contraction had come on... me and lyla on same wavelength lol


----------



## Clare7435 (Dec 17, 2009)

Damni kids needed sorting out....what's going on up to now, I left when she just started pushing xx


----------



## crazybones (Jan 1, 2009)

2 born contractions starting again now lol

bth boys 1 blk and wht other grey and wht


----------



## Clare7435 (Dec 17, 2009)

crazybones said:


> 2 born contractions starting again now lol


Wow great stuff, hope mummy doing well...xx


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

Hi everyone, Im incharge of the computer, im the breeders sister. we have jus had another pup, a girl born at 12.08, looks like more are on the way :thumbup: :lol:.. Would also like to say a MASSIVE thankyou to Tayna, thank you sooo much for advice D


----------



## Clare7435 (Dec 17, 2009)

archielee said:


> Hi everyone, Im incharge of the computer, im the breeders sister. we have jus had another pup, a girl born at 12.08, looks like more are on the way :thumbup: :lol:.. Would also like to say a MASSIVE thankyou to Tayna, thank you sooo much for advice D


Hiya Breeders sister ....wowee another girly...keep up the good work mummy....xxx


----------



## kerrybramble (Jun 2, 2009)

congratulations!!!


----------



## Lucylewis0 (Aug 4, 2009)

wow......... i said a girl would be next:thumbup:
hope it's all going ok, cant wait for more news


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

archielee said:


> Hi everyone, Im incharge of the computer, im the breeders sister. we have jus had another pup, a girl born at 12.08, looks like more are on the way :thumbup: :lol:.. Would also like to say a MASSIVE thankyou to Tayna, thank you sooo much for advice D


Hi archielees sister... awwww another baby... a girl... bless. pleased she has you with her... she was running out of hands lol :thumbup:


----------



## crazybones (Jan 1, 2009)

hello there archielee's sister hope always going well.... hope all the others are being good lol what colour is the girl????


----------



## crazybones (Jan 1, 2009)

just 2 more girls and i was right...... come on Lyla


----------



## carebear (Jun 10, 2009)

yea a girly hi archielee sister nice to meet you, glad shes not going through this on her own, keep up the good work lyla, go on another girl :thumbup:


----------



## Inca's Mum (Apr 9, 2009)

Congrats on all the pups so far! Hope there are pictures at the end of this :thumbup:


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

could possibly be a g/w.


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

aww how exciting, ..:thumbup:..


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

aww thats great!


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

Next ones on its way :lol:


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

crikey... she doesn't mean waiting around


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

Oh awesome what a good girl she is, congrats :thumbup:


----------



## crazybones (Jan 1, 2009)

that so Lyla all over lol she wants her waist line back ;lol


----------



## Lucylewis0 (Aug 4, 2009)

archielee said:


> Next ones on its way :lol:


wahoo............................:thumbup: come on Lyla xxxxxx


----------



## carebear (Jun 10, 2009)

its going to be so nice watching at least 2 of these pup growing up from day 1, come on lyla you can do this your a star :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Clare7435 (Dec 17, 2009)

wow she's not hanging around is she...wonder if she realises how famous she is....all of us all over the country focusing in her bless her ....c mon sweetie you can do it xxxx


----------



## carebear (Jun 10, 2009)

i have my 7 year old daughter looking after my 1 year old so that i dont miss anything, lol


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

carebear said:


> i have my 7 year old daughter looking after my 1 year old so that i dont miss anything, lol


Now thats excellent childcare. Tell her she can have an extra easter egg lol


----------



## carebear (Jun 10, 2009)

Spaniel mad said:


> Now thats excellent childcare. Tell her she can have an extra easter egg lol


she is a brilliant mum, one of us has to be lol


----------



## Oenoke (Oct 17, 2009)

Congrats, exciting stuff, bringing the memories of a couple of days ago back for me!!!


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

carebear said:


> she is a brilliant mum, one of us has to be lol


HAHAHAHAHA love your way of thinking lol


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

Archielee is tired and wants out lol


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

archielee said:


> Archielee is tired and wants out lol


Aww tell her she has to wait lol


----------



## crazybones (Jan 1, 2009)

archielee said:


> Archielee is tired and wants out lol


tell her i said suck it up and get a redbull down her neck and sort it out lol


----------



## carebear (Jun 10, 2009)

you cant give up now girl, your doing so well. have a shot of gin that will keep you going for a bit. you can do it hun your doing so well.


----------



## Lucylewis0 (Aug 4, 2009)

give her COFFEE, COFFEE, COFFEE with a shot of red ball:thumbup::thumbup:
or a double vodka redball!!! that would sort her out!!!!:lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Pug_D (Feb 21, 2010)

How many now?


----------



## Lucylewis0 (Aug 4, 2009)

carebear said:


> i have my 7 year old daughter looking after my 1 year old so that i dont miss anything, lol


ha ha ha love it!!!:thumbup:
my kids aren't even dressed yet:lol::lol:

i might get the arts and crafts box out to keep them busy
but the downside to that is the mess i will have to clear up later
last time they had the arts box out my youngest stuck stars all over the puppies back


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

Tell her to go stand outside and have a *** and you watch over babies for 10 minutes... she needs fresh air... and a *** :thumbup:


----------



## Lucylewis0 (Aug 4, 2009)

Pug_D said:


> How many now?


3 i think, unless i have miss one
2 boys and a girl


----------



## Lucylewis0 (Aug 4, 2009)

Tanya1989 said:


> Tell her to go stand outside and have a *** and you watch over babies for 10 minutes... she needs fresh air... and a *** :thumbup:


ha ha, yes i did that between each of maisie's pups:thumbup:


----------



## crazybones (Jan 1, 2009)

no we are stil on 3 but i think another is on the way


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

still 3 the forth is taking its time, but its nearly here.


----------



## bibbleyboo (Mar 24, 2010)

Oh no Ive got a stroppy 9 year old because I am hogging the computer, she doesn't understand!!!!! Doing well, come on, dont give up!!


----------



## crazybones (Jan 1, 2009)

come on be a girl??????!?!?!?!?!?!


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

good. glad its moving still... is lyla little less worried now?


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

the heat blankett ddn't work, so we placed a hot water bottle under them with a blanket over the top, they seem warm and they are not crying, but there backs are cold??? do you have any suggestions??


----------



## carebear (Jun 10, 2009)

another birth for the day or a hach at least christmas dinner has just arrived, we`er having goose this year. lol


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

archielee said:


> the heat blankett ddn't work, so we placed a hot water bottle under them with a blanket over the top, they seem warm and they are not crying, but there backs are cold??? do you have any suggestions??


They will be fine once mum has finished and they are fully dry x


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

Think lylas having problems with the forth pup :/


----------



## crazybones (Jan 1, 2009)

try not to panic just try stay calm


----------



## crazybones (Jan 1, 2009)

why do u think she struggling whats different?


----------



## Lucylewis0 (Aug 4, 2009)

archielee said:


> Think lylas having problems with the forth pup :/


:scared: stay calm, whats happing?


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

want me to ring?


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

She tried twice to push it out twice unsuccessfully, it seems large and she cried a little bit :/


----------



## Lucylewis0 (Aug 4, 2009)

Tanya1989 said:


> want me to ring?


whats happening???????? are u ringing her Tanya?:scared:


----------



## carebear (Jun 10, 2009)

she is probably just getting tired and finding it a bit harder. tanya we need your advise.


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

on phone to


----------



## Lucylewis0 (Aug 4, 2009)

archielee said:


> She tried twice to push it out twice unsuccessfully, it seems large and she cried a little bit :/


Try helping her on the next push, pull gently as she pushes....... what position is pup in?


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

pup out now


----------



## Lucylewis0 (Aug 4, 2009)

Tanya1989 said:


> on phone to


good so pleased


----------



## Lucylewis0 (Aug 4, 2009)

Tanya1989 said:


> pup out now


is pup ok?


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

yes... apparently huge lol


----------



## carebear (Jun 10, 2009)

Tanya1989 said:


> on phone to


let us know what you think when your off the phone, your a star tanya hope you will be with me all the when its my turn.


----------



## carebear (Jun 10, 2009)

what sex is it


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

as just a big pup I think.... didn't get many details.... did it on her own in the end


----------



## crazybones (Jan 1, 2009)

just need to stay at all times.... do we have a sex yet???? and colour


----------



## carebear (Jun 10, 2009)

TANYA how do you know when all of the pups are out, or is there not really a way to tell?


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

G/W not too large, big ears hahaha only jokinng


----------



## crazybones (Jan 1, 2009)

dont forget sex lol


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

Experience more than anything... having a good feel about... mostly they just settle and sleep with their pups. But its not unheard of them to have them a few days later


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

not too sure, havent had a look yett


----------



## carebear (Jun 10, 2009)

well done hun you have done great. any more will be a nice suprise now. so happy for you defenatly a day to remember, she is going to be a fab mum.


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

pup number 4.. first few minutes of life, took a poo... Lovely :thumbup:


----------



## crazybones (Jan 1, 2009)

hahahahhahhhahahahahahaha thats gr8


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

all the others would have too, luckily mum normally eats it before you notice


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

she keeps tryng to chew the unbilical (soz cant spell) cords off, but a bit too much likw she wont leave them alone :?


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

a lot are really adament about sorting them out... you'll just have to keep your eye on them to make sure she doesn't get them too far dowm


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

all i can hear from Archielee is 'I want a FAGGGGG and a Teaaaa and some Sleeeeeep' in a moany voice...


----------



## crazybones (Jan 1, 2009)

whats the sex?????????????????


----------



## Oenoke (Oct 17, 2009)

Congrats on no 4. 

I had a stethoscope and listened for heart beats when she seemed to have finished and when I couldn't hear any thought that must be it and I wasn't expecting many.

Skye kept trying to chew the cords, I just kept distracting her when she was chewing, but letting her lick them, she seemed to stop after a while. My lots cords are all dropping off now, only 1 still got it, they're 2 days old now!


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

archielee said:


> all i can hear from Archielee is 'I want a FAGGGGG and a Teaaaa and some Sleeeeeep' in a moany voice...


haha lol...poor thing


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

Shes had 3 boys and 2 girls


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

3 boys and 1 girl sorry


----------



## carebear (Jun 10, 2009)

i think she deserves a ***,


----------



## crazybones (Jan 1, 2009)

what so 5?????


----------



## Lucylewis0 (Aug 4, 2009)

archielee said:


> all i can hear from Archielee is 'I want a FAGGGGG and a Teaaaa and some Sleeeeeep' in a moany voice...


awww............... i know actually what she is going though
tell her she can have tea and a *** now, but she will have to wait for sleep


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

no i got the 1st 1 wrong she has 3 boys and 1 girl


----------



## carebear (Jun 10, 2009)

how is lyla doing now, does there look like any signs of any more to come, we could do with 1 more girl really


----------



## Lucylewis0 (Aug 4, 2009)

crazybones said:


> what so 5?????


OMG............ Your going to burst in min hunnibreath..... calm....breath in...hold.......and breath out........
lol

i think it was a typo, i think is 3 boys and 1 girl


----------



## crazybones (Jan 1, 2009)

yeh i just noticed lol


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

Sorry bout the error she has had 4. shes relaxed and being a good mummy, allowing the to suckle


----------



## crazybones (Jan 1, 2009)

thats good to hear knew she would be good


----------



## Stephny691 (Nov 13, 2007)

Awww. Congrats!! Klee Kais are beautiful dogs. Can't wait to see piccies 
xxx


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

thats great


----------



## Lucylewis0 (Aug 4, 2009)

Thats great:thumbup:
now tell archielee to go out for a *** now before the next one


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

i know it sounds stupid , but after a couple of hours sleep, check the sexes again and double check i had one litter that i wrongly sexed a little boy for the first 2 weeks i was just so overtired!!! and i wasnt a first timer either


----------



## Lucylewis0 (Aug 4, 2009)

archiebaby said:


> i know it sounds stupid , but after a couple of hours sleep, check the sexes again and double check i had one litter that i wrongly sexed a little boy for the first 2 weeks i was just so overtired!!! and i wasnt a first timer either


lol, easliy done though, people that haven't had a litter before really don't realise how tiring it really is..........


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

so right lucy, complete zombie springs to mind but worth it


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

aww 4 little puppies, thats great news, well done,xxxxxx


----------



## Lucylewis0 (Aug 4, 2009)

archiebaby said:


> so right lucy, complete zombie springs to mind but worth it


oh god yes.................. i was like a zombie for a least two weeks i was defo running on empty, but like you say........ so worth it :thumbup:


----------



## sandysmummy (Feb 19, 2010)

Congratulations!!!!


----------



## RachyBobs (Oct 18, 2009)

yay!!  just watch she doesnt chew to close, hattie did with her last litter and 2 of the ones that had theres chewed close got umbilical hernias !!  never seen them before, but she was a 1st time mummy once they get the hang of it they are fine


----------



## Lucylewis0 (Aug 4, 2009)

any sign of pup 5 yet?


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

i thought she was scanned with 4?


----------



## Lucylewis0 (Aug 4, 2009)

archiebaby said:


> i thought she was scanned with 4?


ooohh i thought it was 5?????


----------



## Lucylewis0 (Aug 4, 2009)

Lucylewis0 said:


> ooohh i thought it was 5?????


just re read some old posts......... yep scan picked up 4


----------



## carebear (Jun 10, 2009)

yes she was scanned for 4, but it would be lovely if there was one hiding somewere.


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

Lucylewis0 said:


> just re read some old posts......... yep scan picked up 4


yeh i just backtracked as well but you never know


----------



## ndowell (Mar 19, 2010)

Congrats hun!!!!! Can't wait to see them! How's Lyla doing, apart from being a wonderful mummy  xx


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

RachyBobs said:


> yay!!  just watch she doesnt chew to close, hattie did with her last litter and 2 of the ones that had theres chewed close got umbilical hernias !!  never seen them before, but she was a 1st time mummy once they get the hang of it they are fine


This has been disproven by many geneticists... umbilical hernias are genetic


----------



## bibbleyboo (Mar 24, 2010)

archielee said:


> the heat blankett ddn't work, so we placed a hot water bottle under them with a blanket over the top, they seem warm and they are not crying, but there backs are cold??? do you have any suggestions??


Mine have loved the hot water bottle (covered in a fluffy cover) since birth and still do, they gravitate towards it after a feed, and I cover them with a light blanket sometimes to keep extra warm. They have always prefered that to the heat pad. Just press out the air and not too much water so they don't slide of LOL


----------



## Hb-mini (May 20, 2009)

Huge congrats! xx


----------



## RachyBobs (Oct 18, 2009)

Tanya1989 said:


> This has been disproven by many geneticists... umbilical hernias are genetic


never been 1 in any litters from her littermates, 3 are stud dogs, others have had litters in ireland, asked about non have had hernias. also her half sisters from another litter from her mother, non in there either. spoke to my vet who did say to me that its because she was too rough so i will be going with that has past genetics say its not a genetic issue. if i do have them again then yes maybe i will consider it being genetic


----------



## bibbleyboo (Mar 24, 2010)

carebear said:


> TANYA how do you know when all of the pups are out, or is there not really a way to tell?


Impossible unless you have a scan, I had a dead one born 2 days later even after the all clear from doc!


----------



## RachyBobs (Oct 18, 2009)

bibbleyboo said:


> Impossible unless you have a scan, I had a dead one born 2 days later even after the all clear from doc!


me too! poor thing


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

Congrats Archielee and Lyla, and to you to Tanya you are always so helpful. Wish we were on line when the Lab had pups at my house....Jill


----------



## Inca's Mum (Apr 9, 2009)

Congrats on the 4 pups!


----------



## basi (Nov 9, 2007)

Congrats on the babies, look forward to seeing piccies when you have time


----------



## bibbleyboo (Mar 24, 2010)

Well done to both mummys!!


----------



## charmedlassie88 (Sep 21, 2009)

Aww congrats


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

Arichielee, so sorry I wasnt around to see it all happen, I was viewing a house and then came to view mine. God I am so mad I missed it all. Congratulations to you on the little ones. I bet you are so releived now it all over. How is mum doing with the babies ???? xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> Teigan only did the digging on the day of deliving, she neve did it before that lolol. Puppies very soon I think. Is she off her food and in the box all the time??? I never took temps on Teigan as she is so small and was so big but only had the two, I didnt want to upset her, she went to date. Would be nice if she started tonight and had them all by the morning or early hours and had them all by tomorrow morning.:thumbup:


wow I was close eh! I just wished I could of been here for you, sounds like she popped the like peas..............nice one, Congratulations hun. and well done mummy and babies. xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

archiebaby said:


> no, you will be fine let stage 1 take you to 8 oclock in the morning and all done by midday


i think i was a hour out in the morning and a couple off the afternoon
well done to you
was 4 the final total?


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

Hows mum and babies??


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

Mum and her 4 puppies are doing well


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

archielee said:


> Mum and her 4 puppies are doing well


Thats excellent. cant wait to see pics xx


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

archielee said:


> Mum and her 4 puppies are doing well


and how are you doing


----------



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

Congratulations!! 
xxx


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

archiebaby said:


> and how are you doing


LOL i need sleep food tea and **** lol, will get some photos up soon


----------



## RachyBobs (Oct 18, 2009)

yay!!!!


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

I just like to say a BIG THANK YOU to Tanya she has been a god send for me thank you so much


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

archielee said:


> LOL i need sleep food tea and **** lol, will get some photos up soon


well , you can have the food, tea and **** but i doubt you will get the sleep


----------



## lianne86 (Jan 10, 2009)

Well crazybones has done all the talking for me!!!!!! ive been watching everything since first thing this morning!!!! we only have one laptop lol.....Congrats to Lyla and Archielee!!!!! Kya says woof too!!!  cant wait to see them


----------



## Lucylewis0 (Aug 4, 2009)

Huge congrats:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

aww  thanks duck, just happy to help


----------



## Oenoke (Oct 17, 2009)

Looking forward to seeing pics of the pups


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

just spoke to archielee.... she's cream crackered lol..... she gonna get some sleep whilst all is quiet... lyla asleep with her babies


----------



## kaiyaakita (Feb 24, 2010)

just wanted to say congrats:thumbup: have been lurking and following this thread its been addictive! so pleased all is well, looking forward to seeing pics.


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

Ok some photos


----------



## crazybones (Jan 1, 2009)

wooohhoooo great pics


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

They are adorable, well done. You will enjoy your sleep now as you dont have to worry. xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## BeagleOesx (Oct 9, 2009)

Awwww, what adorable puppies & not forgetting the gorgeous mum as well. Well done to you all, they are beautiful:001_tt1:


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

aww they're gorgeous xx


----------



## Oenoke (Oct 17, 2009)

They look big, how much did they weigh? Mine were all good weights for BC pups, but yours look bigger in comparison to mum.


----------



## ndowell (Mar 19, 2010)

archielee said:


> ok some photos


totaly gorgeous!


----------



## Sarahnorris (Dec 1, 2008)

beautiful, just like their mother! how many did she have all together?


----------



## sandysmummy (Feb 19, 2010)

Aww they are gorgeous!! Congratulations!!


----------



## crazybones (Jan 1, 2009)

Sarahnorris said:


> beautiful, just like their mother! how many did she have all together?


she had 4 3 boys 1 girl


----------



## Bearpaw (Dec 10, 2009)

Awww theyre gorgeous,well done you x


----------



## Lucylewis0 (Aug 4, 2009)

archielee said:


> Ok some photos


they are stunning!!!!!!!!! huge puppies

well done:thumbup:

now enjoy some catch up sleep


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

beautiful little babies  was it everything you expected and more so glad you had a nice stressfree whelp, well done to you all


----------



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

Awwwh so cute


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

Congratulations 
Mum and pups look gorgeous.:001_wub:
Well done Archielee and what a fab assistant you had with Tanya :thumbup:


----------



## deb53 (Jun 4, 2009)

Just caught up 

Congratulations to you and beautiful Mum

And what gorgeous pics

xx


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

They are beautiful xxx


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

They are beautiful!! Congrats


----------



## loverbull (Nov 9, 2009)

Congratulations!!! Been watching and keeping track, you both did great!! :thumbup:

My bitch is on day 40 and god I hope Tanya is about when she goes into labour!!

Ive been breeding for years and was brought up with my parents breeding dogs but when it comes down to my own bitches when they are in labour my mind goes blank so its always good to have someone else there (or on the end of the phone) 

Well done


----------



## Clare7435 (Dec 17, 2009)

archielee said:


> Ok some photos


Awww...congratulations.....picis are adorable...well done mummy....and grandma and auntie Tanya too  xxx


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*Congratulation, they look beautiful.*


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

Lol... I'm getting a bit of a name for myself as a long distance mid-woof lol  ...I'm always around Loverbull lol.... I have no life away from petforums


----------



## MarKalAm (Sep 6, 2008)

Awww how cute, they look just like our Mally pups did


----------



## Parlourpuss (Jul 31, 2009)

Awwww Huge Congratulations just caught up with this threadMum and babies are gorgeousxxx
Look forward to loads more pics:thumbup:


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

Tanya1989 said:


> Lol... I'm getting a bit of a name for myself as a long distance mid-woof lol  ...I'm always around Loverbull lol.... I have no life away from petforums


:lol::lol::lol: you are a star hun


----------



## carebear (Jun 10, 2009)

i agree tanya is a star :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## fizzog (Mar 22, 2010)

Aww they are such little cuties congrats to you. hope mummy is doing well x


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

Congratulations on the new arrivals:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Inca's Mum (Apr 9, 2009)

Aww how cute are those little babies! Congratulations once again Lyla! They look gorgeous


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

congratulations just gorgeous xx


----------



## Insane (Apr 19, 2008)

Congratulations. How are they doing today and have you recovered?


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

Hi all mummy and puppies are doing well, Lyla is a good mummy so happy with her


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

aww, really pleased duck. xxx


----------



## Mestew87 (Apr 6, 2010)

Congratulations on the safe arrival of the puppies can't wait until I get my own Klee kai.


----------



## pika (Apr 6, 2010)

Congratulations on the new arrivals! Me and my daughter are hoping to get one in summer so we can train it during her summer holidays!


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

Lyla's puppies 3 days old


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

oh my, im in love,:001_wub::001_wub: they look bigger and plumper allready, :thumbup:


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

colliemerles said:


> oh my, im in love,:001_wub::001_wub: they look bigger and plumper allready, :thumbup:


I think mummy is in love to lol me too


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

Awwwwwwwwwwww

Absolutely beautiful! Big Congrats! xxx


----------



## EmsBuddy (Mar 30, 2010)

Awww lovely pics, they have grown so much in such short space of time!! xx


----------



## Inca's Mum (Apr 9, 2009)

They look so much bigger, so adorable!


----------



## Oenoke (Oct 17, 2009)

They're all looking good.


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

Thank you all for the kind words i that been busy the last 3 days with puppies, mum is doing well and so are puppies they are amazing


----------



## Lucylewis0 (Aug 4, 2009)

they are so sweet 
have you caught up on sleep yet? xx


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

Lucylewis0 said:


> they are so sweet
> have you caught up on sleep yet? xx


yes im normal again lol, they are amazing im loving it


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

I knew you'd be great!


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

They are lovely


----------



## Our Cheeky Chihuahuas (Jan 5, 2010)

Wow ive missed it all!!!  

Glad theyre ok and theyre all looking great Well done Mum and you of course!


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

Verbatim said:


> They are lovely


Thank you


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

Tanya1989 said:


> I knew you'd be great!


Thanks hun, they are so amazing could sit looking at them all day lol


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

Our Cheeky Chihuahuas said:


> Wow ive missed it all!!!
> 
> Glad theyre ok and theyre all looking great Well done Mum and you of course!


Thank you hows mum and puppies doing


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

archielee said:


> Thanks hun, they are so amazing could sit looking at them all day lol


they are complete little time wasters arnt they


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

Theres no better waste of time than new puppies.

I'm still waiting to get a phone call or text


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

archiebaby said:


> they are complete little time wasters arnt they


LOL yes they are i love it


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

Freyja said:


> Theres no better waste of time than new puppies.
> 
> I'm still waiting to get a phone call or text


Hope you get it soon


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

Freyja said:


> Theres no better waste of time than new puppies.
> 
> I'm still waiting to get a phone call or text


no, completely agree mine are 2 weeks old on sunday and mum is leaving them for longer periods now , i think she wants me to look after them a bit more for her hope you get your phone call


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

archielee said:


> LOL yes they are i love it


are you keeping one? girl or boy? i am keeping my little white one with the dot and her name is dotty grandson has named her obviously


----------



## Our Cheeky Chihuahuas (Jan 5, 2010)

archielee said:


> Thank you hows mum and puppies doing


Doing well thanks! Ive delivered more babies on that same day so were higher than 4 lol! I have few who are smaller and a bit weaker but thats understandable. Hopefully ill post some pictures once theyre say 1 week old make sure their stable! I have Whites, Creams, Black and Red/Fawn. I lost the one Chocolate Tri-colour girl the only one i was hoping to keep! She was much much smaller than the others.


----------



## Debs61 (May 20, 2009)

To 
Archie and Cheeky
Congratulations on both your litters.
Hope mums and pups are doing well


----------



## bibbleyboo (Mar 24, 2010)

OH dear, did I read that right Archielee that you lost one? Don't remember seeing anything about that on the thread, but only 3 in pic. Very sad, so sorry, I know how upsetting that is - but now mum can concentrate on the others being fit and healthy.


----------



## Our Cheeky Chihuahuas (Jan 5, 2010)

Debs61 said:


> To
> Archie and Cheeky
> Congratulations on both your litters.
> Hope mums and pups are doing well


Thank you! Mine are doing great and i hope ArchieLees are too!


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

bibbleyboo said:


> OH dear, did I read that right Archielee that you lost one? Don't remember seeing anything about that on the thread, but only 3 in pic. Very sad, so sorry, I know how upsetting that is - but now mum can concentrate on the others being fit and healthy.


There is still 4.... one is hiding nder mums leg... can see it better on second picture


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

bibbleyboo said:


> OH dear, did I read that right Archielee that you lost one? Don't remember seeing anything about that on the thread, but only 3 in pic. Very sad, so sorry, I know how upsetting that is - but now mum can concentrate on the others being fit and healthy.


No no just one was feeding on mum and didn't want to move him


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

Debs61 said:


> To
> Archie and Cheeky
> Congratulations on both your litters.
> Hope mums and pups are doing well


Thank you mum and puppies are doing well


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

archielee said:


> Thank you mum and puppies are doing well


*Glad to hear mum and puppies are doing well.Are you geting enough sleep? lol*


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

JANICE199 said:


> *Glad to hear mum and puppies are doing well.Are you geting enough sleep? lol*


Thank you yes getting enough sleep now lol, but i could just watching them all day and night lol


----------



## bibbleyboo (Mar 24, 2010)

Oh good, thats a relief!


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

Lyla's puppies at 12 day old


----------



## Pug_D (Feb 21, 2010)

OMG!! :eek6:

They are gorgeous!!!! they really are!!


----------



## Oenoke (Oct 17, 2009)

Gorgeous, they look huge next to Lyla!


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

Awww,bless... looks like black one's eyes are starting to open


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

AWWWWWWWWWW they are gorgeous Archielee. Layla did so well, they are growing so fast arnt they. I was so mad I missed thier births. Bloody internet server. xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

12 days already, that has gone really quick, mine are 3 weeks sunday and that has gone so fast as well, they are gorgeous babies


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> AWWWWWWWWWW they are gorgeous Archielee. Layla did so well, they are growing so fast arnt they. I was so mad I missed thier births. Bloody internet server. xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


I have had the same prob no internet then my laptop went bye bye spent a ££££ on a new one


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

Tanya1989 said:


> Awww,bless... looks like black one's eyes are starting to open


Yes i think so


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

archielee said:


> I have had the same prob no internet then my laptop went bye bye spent a ££££ on a new one


lol. thought you'd been quiet for a few days


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

Pug_D said:


> OMG!! :eek6:
> 
> They are gorgeous!!!! they really are!!


Thank you


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

Oenoke said:


> Gorgeous, they look huge next to Lyla!


Thank you


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

archiebaby said:


> 12 days already, that has gone really quick, mine are 3 weeks sunday and that has gone so fast as well, they are gorgeous babies


I know  they are starting to move alot more now the fun start soon


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

Tanya1989 said:


> lol. thought you'd been quiet for a few days


lolol yep im lost without my laptop but im back now lol


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

archielee said:


> I know  they are starting to move alot more now the fun start soon


mine are moving around very well but still little sleepy heads i will put some new pictures on now


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

archiebaby said:


> mine are moving around very well but still little sleepy heads i will put some new pictures on now


Fab will have a look


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

are you keeping one?


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

archiebaby said:


> are you keeping one?


I so want too but no


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

The 2 B/W boys are starting to open thier eyes now


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

The pups look gorgeous - so sweet.
Now there eyes are opening I'm sure they'll be even more mayhem and mischief


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*Aw they look gorgeous,so glad to hear and see they are coming along so well.*


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

Fleur said:


> The pups look gorgeous - so sweet.
> Now there eyes are opening I'm sure they'll be even more mayhem and mischief


You can bet on that lol, im loving it


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

JANICE199 said:


> *Aw they look gorgeous,so glad to hear and see they are coming along so well.*


Thank you Janice


----------

